# FTP test question



## Joe the biker (Mar 4, 2009)

Yesterday I did the Hunter/Cogan FTP test which calls for a 5 minute all out followed by 10 minutes of endurance followed by a 20 minute TT to calculate an estimate of FTP. After looking at the results I found that I probably did not go "all out" during the 5 minute interval. I had attempted to do the test last week and averaged 280 watts and a heart rate of 168 during the 5 minute portion. This time I averaged 255 watts and a heart rate of 159 for the 5 minutes. Last week I could only complete 14 minutes of the 20 minute time trial because I cramped up. My 20 minute average power for this week's test was 250. The 14 minute power for last week was 234. 

Do you think that the difference in the 5 minute section would lead to that big a difference in the TT power. During the second test I think that I was in better shape from both a hydration and nutrition standpoint.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Joe the biker said:


> Do you think that the difference in the 5 minute section would lead to that big a difference in the TT power.


It can.

If you can't do a 1-hour TT, then you are better off doing the 20-min and 5-min efforts (maximally) on separate days, maybe 2-3 days apart, and using the critical power model to estimate FTP. Critical Power model is explained in the book.

Nevertheless, main issue is to pick a consistent test protocol that works for you. Once you start doing intervals, you'll know soon enough if the levels are right.


----------

